# Baby update from Ohio (Pic Heavy)



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I brought two babies to my in-laws so that one of their friends could choose which one she wanted. I had to teach her how to hand feed, but she is doing good with it, and took the baby home two days ago. The one thing she has already done that I advised her not to is introduced her new baby Sara Lee (aka Cranberry) to their other tiel Maxwell. Sara Lee is a WF Pearl, hoping its a girl if not He is a WF Pearl split to Lutino, Maxwell is a heavy Pied cock split to Lutino and Pearl.

Sara Lee 36 days old









The other baby I brought up is the one we call Leftovers 34 day old Cinnamon WF hen that I am currently making arrangements with JaimeS to take.

Leftovers feeding time









Leftovers is a little piggy









She is cuddly though









Cuddly Baby


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely adorable birdies  Good luck with the arrangements!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww to cute 

I totally love the first pic of leftovers she is so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think leftovers is my favourite


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

they are beautiful!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

When it is feeding time I have to hold her back otherwise she will impale herself on the seringe... she is a little piggy...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Such a cutie! Leftovers is my favorite too.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i love her beak! its like orange almost! such a cutey pie!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful babies. I'm still sad over my living arrangements and the fact my landlord will not allow me a second bird . Hopefully in the near future I will be in another place (preferrably my own) and can add to my flock..lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

carrielee76 said:


> Beautiful babies. I'm still sad over my living arrangements and the fact my landlord will not allow me a second bird . Hopefully in the near future I will be in another place (preferrably my own) and can add to my flock..lol


Good luck! When you move, move closer to me, and that will make it easier for you to get one of my cute babies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sara Lee and Leftovers are adorable


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Awwww, look at my pretty baby. I can't wait to get her!


----------



## raddogz (Dec 28, 2011)

Awww .... so pretty and sweet. I really like them when they are at that age.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous little sweetie pies!  I had one like that too.. he would chase the syringe about, even when I went to put a bit more in.. He's a little more shy about things now. His sister is the pushy one now.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww they are sooo cute!! I have to agree Leftovers is especially adorable!! She reminds me so much of my first bird Sunshine, as she was the same, always wanting to eat but so very sweet and cuddly. She also impaled her syringe! Adorable birds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable....Leftovers looks like our Velcro did!


----------

